# Old Member, but new to the forum



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, My name is Kate, and I live in London with my boyfriend of 3.5 years.
I work in the property and store design department of an english beauty brand and I love it. I'm obsessed with MAC and I love finding out what's new before the MAC Make up sales assistance!!!!


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiya Kate! I'm glad you've decided to make your account active after so long!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## User40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Kate and welcome. I'm so jealous, I would love to live in London!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Dec 17, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## jayme (Dec 17, 2006)

jayme


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2006)

:woohoo: Another London gal!  Great to have you on board at last


----------



## Dawn (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

welcome 2 specktra


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello kate, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

